# Commercial General Liability



## HuskyJeff (Mar 28, 2010)

I wanted to know where is the best place to get insurance for tree removal services?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 28, 2010)

Here in California, Ogilvy Hill.
Jeff


----------



## HuskyJeff (Mar 28, 2010)

Does anybody carry insurance????


----------



## ckliff (Mar 28, 2010)

HuskyJeff said:


> Does anybody carry insurance????



 Now that right there is funny! 

Hacks no, Pros yes.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

ckliff said:


> Now that right there is funny!
> 
> Hacks no, Pros yes.



Lmfao so now I am a pro hack


----------



## climber338 (Mar 28, 2010)

i have up to a million and its only costing me about a grand. Does anybody carry insurance? lets put it this way. If you screw up that grand that you pay is going to look very cheap compared to what you would have to pay for a new roof. get the insurance!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 28, 2010)

3 Million.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 28, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> 3 Million.
> Jeff



Yup me too but it is more than a grand lol


----------



## squad143 (Mar 28, 2010)

Two and a half million, plus errors and omission is also included. About $1500 a year including coverage on $30,000 in equipment. Vehicle is a separate policy.

Anyone from Michigan able to point HuskyJeff towards a local agent?


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Mar 28, 2010)

squad143 said:


> Two and a half million, plus errors and omission is also included. About $1500 a year including coverage on $30,000 in equipment. Vehicle is a separate policy.
> 
> Anyone from Michigan able to point HuskyJeff towards a local agent?



Where you at in MI?

God Bless,
Jeff


----------



## tree md (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is a thread on insurance from earlier this month. This question gets asked quite frequently on here. Prolly why you haven't got a lot of responses. Search feature is your friend around here:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=128759


----------



## HuskyJeff (Mar 29, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao so now I am a pro hack



NO disrespect - I have the utmost respect for you pros - I just hadn't gotten any repsonses so I got a little impatient - lol - I have A LOT to learn from you guys and appreciate your help - trust me!


----------



## HuskyJeff (Mar 29, 2010)

Garden Of Eden said:


> Where you at in MI?
> 
> God Bless,
> Jeff



I'm in Swartz Creek


----------



## HuskyJeff (Mar 29, 2010)

squad143 said:


> Two and a half million, plus errors and omission is also included. About $1500 a year including coverage on $30,000 in equipment. Vehicle is a separate policy.
> 
> Anyone from Michigan able to point HuskyJeff towards a local agent?



Thank you, squad - I guess I went about asking the wrong way!


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Mar 29, 2010)

HuskyJeff said:


> I'm in Swartz Creek



How long have you been in the buisness? Operating with at least a DBA, paying bills with it, not doing it just for fun/recreation, but as THE source of income?

God Bless,
Jeff


----------



## HuskyJeff (Mar 29, 2010)

Garden Of Eden said:


> How long have you been in the buisness? Operating with at least a DBA, paying bills with it, not doing it just for fun/recreation, but as THE source of income?
> 
> God Bless,
> Jeff



I don't pay my bills with this and do not have a business as of yet...I have been cutting for friends and family and word of mouth - I have a lot to learn before I can claim I am worthy of owning a business...I just know that I would prob. feel better no matter who I am helping if I had insurance and an LLC...


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 30, 2010)

I talk to a broker today about getting a million dollars of general liability for doing contract climbing. Not having any employees he quoted me 980.00 for a year. You'd have to be crazy not to have it at that price. 
I 've been climbing for several different companys working under their insurance. These are all people I have known and worked with over the years. I hope to expand my enterprise and insurance and contract lic. are must haves.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 30, 2010)

beastmaster said:


> I talk to a broker today about getting a million dollars of general liability for doing contract climbing. Not having any employees he quoted me 980.00 for a year. You'd have to be crazy not to have it at that price.
> I 've been climbing for several different companys working under their insurance. These are all people I have known and worked with over the years. I hope to expand my enterprise and insurance and contract lic. are must haves.



landscape ins is not tree insurance I have 27 years experience and mine is twice that then add two commercial vehicles and the stumper lookin around 6k each year the advetiizing,fuel and license,incorp fees, payroll.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Mar 30, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> landscape ins is not tree insurance I have 27 years experience and mine is twice that then add two commercial vehicles and the stumper lookin around 6k each year the advetiizing,fuel and license,incorp fees, payroll.



My insurance is specific to trees. Its not a landscape policy. I made sure of it. I only pay around 1500ish for my equipment, and Gen. Lia. I shopped for a few days before I pulled the trigger, and shopped after 6 months, 1yr, 18 months, and 2 yrs. I shop it all the time. This price has relatively been the same for 12 months. 1.5 million in Gen. Lia. And 10,000 equipment.

God Bless,

Jeff


----------



## tree md (Mar 30, 2010)

Garden Of Eden said:


> My insurance is specific to trees. Its not a landscape policy. I made sure of it. I only pay around 1500ish for my equipment, and Gen. Lia. I shopped for a few days before I pulled the trigger, and shopped after 6 months, 1yr, 18 months, and 2 yrs. I shop it all the time. This price has relatively been the same for 12 months. 1.5 million in Gen. Lia. And 10,000 equipment.
> 
> God Bless,
> 
> Jeff



When you say equipment do you mean skid steer, stumper kind of stuff or chainsaws and climbing gear?

Just curious.


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 30, 2010)

I was vary specific that I needed insurance for doing tree work. But then again I'm new at this and I am sure there will be many surprises, I didn't sign any thing as of yet and maybe things will be added as it goes along. But I think this broker knew what he was talking about and I was clear in my needs.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 30, 2010)

Are a D-49, or a D-27?
Big difference.
Jeff


----------



## squad143 (Mar 30, 2010)

My insurance was arborist specific. I also shopped around. When I finally settled on an agent, I included all my training certificates (chainsaw instructor, occupational health and safety, competent supervisor, etc.) and that did reduce my premiums. -not alot, but every bit helps.


----------



## fishercat (Apr 6, 2010)

*funny this comes up now.*

I called my broker yesterday to find out when my renewal was due and she said my current carrier wants to know if I ever go over 40 feet.I burst out laughing.She says they don't want to cover you if you go over 40 feet.
I told her if I can't go over 40 feet,I'll have to close down.I have never had a claim in the 3 years I have been with them.WTF?

They are looking for a new carrier for me.I am up for renewal in May.

really pisses me off.


----------



## tree md (Apr 6, 2010)

That would piss me off too. I mean where do they find these people that comes up with this crap. I don't know of a tree service in the country that could get by with that coverage. If they don't want to offer realistic coverage to tree services then they should get out of the game and not offer it at all. Check with APAC. That's who I have been with for the past several years.


----------



## fishercat (Apr 7, 2010)

*I'll check with APAC.*



tree md said:


> That would piss me off too. I mean where do they find these people that comes up with this crap. I don't know of a tree service in the country that could get by with that coverage. If they don't want to offer realistic coverage to tree services then they should get out of the game and not offer it at all. Check with APAC. That's who I have been with for the past several years.



I think I had them for home owners in Tennessee.Glad I never had a claim there too,they were a PITA.

I think I have J.Kemp for general liability.

I wish I could get one Insurance company for everything.I have these J Kemp clowns,progressive for the dump truck and motorcycle,and Plymouth Rock for my pick up,Travelers for the house.


----------

